# Looking for a Fender 100K 10C pot for a Bassman 200



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

Anyone have a line or an idea on where to get a 100K 10C pot for a Bassman 200 amp. It's a bit fancy so I'm having trouble finding a direct replacement.


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

Potentiometer - Fender®, 100K, Reverse Audio, D Shaft, Snap-In


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

Lincoln said:


> Potentiometer - Fender®, 100K, Reverse Audio, D Shaft, Snap-In


That is the site I'm currently shopping on but that isn't the pot I need.


----------



## Granny Gremlin (Jun 3, 2016)

Yeah, that's a weird one. Sorry can't help you other than to suggest you check mouser/digikey (they probably have the right value but not the exact same format/shaft type). Have you tried contacting Fender to ask them?


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

Granny Gremlin said:


> Yeah, that's a weird one. Sorry can't help you other than to suggest you check mouser/digikey (they probably have the right value but not the exact same format/shaft type). Have you tried contacting Fender to ask them?


Agreed, it is weird. I found it listed for Fender through Google but nothing on their site. I don't want to deal with them as it will probably turn into a blackhole. I checked around but not much for direct replacement parts, Antique has the other 100K linear taper pots I need for the amp but not this one. I did manage to find one 10C pot in Raleigh and he just confirmed stock but its 5 times the price of the Antique pots. Oh well.


----------



## jb welder (Sep 14, 2010)

This is the mid freq pot?
Fender part # 0031089000
Verify stock before ordering:
Fender Control 100K 10C or Fender Control 100K 10C dual 0031089000  -


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

jb welder said:


> This is the mid freq pot?
> Fender part # 0031089000
> Verify stock before ordering:
> Fender Control 100K 10C or Fender Control 100K 10C dual 0031089000 -


Yep, mid-freq. I found Darren in Raleigh and he just confirmed stock. I have not checked with Angela, thanks for the link, I'll send them an email.


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

Ok, I gotta ask. What the hell does the 10C mean?


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

Lincoln said:


> Ok, I gotta ask. What the hell does the 10C mean?


great question! I dunno


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

So you found one?


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

Budda said:


> So you found one?


I did and I ordered one. I had Darren Riley out of Raleigh ready to go but I was wondering if anyone else may have one and if anyone on the forum could suggest. Funny thing is this style of pot only seemed to be available in very few places.


----------

